

When I worked at Microsoft... - hhm
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22when+i+worked+at+microsoft%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
Also interesting to see with NASA, Google, Wolfram (despite giving only an interesting result)... can you tell any other interesting "when I worked at..."?
======
daniel-cussen
It's so weird how this is at the top of the list.

------
gibsonf1
This reminds me of a Twilight Zone episode.

